# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Asiatischer Elefant in TH

## Siamfan

Ich halte das fuer eine sehr wichtige Sache, deswegen hier ein eigenes Thema:



> Mein Sohn wollte unbedingt nach Ayuttaya. Ich hatte die Stadt auch in guter Erinnerung.
> Das Wiedersehen nach rund 30 Jahren war fuer mich eine grosse Enttaeuschung.
> Gefreut hat mich aber das:
> Anhang 13170
> "Elefanten-Tankstelle"
> Man hat solche Faesser aufgestellt, wo die Dickhaeuter trinken koennen.
> Sie duschen wohl auch etwas!? Damit es schneller geht, bleiben die Touristen sitzen. 55555
> 
> Elefanten in Staedten finde ich grunsaetzlich ueberhaupt nicht gut!
> ...







> Ich denke mir, im Zeitalter des Autos und der vielseitigen landwirtschaftlichen Maschinen,  müsste es nicht mehr notwendig sein Elefanten zu domestizieren. Man soll sie in ihrer Freiheit belassen.



Richtige Arbeitselefanten gab es wohl nur nur vereinzelt, abgesehen von Burma, wo es noch um die 5.000 geben soll. Die sollen aber jetzt durch Rodungsverbote arbeitslos geworden sein.

Arbeitselefanten in TH (??3.500) werden in der Saison heute fast ausschliesslich als Reittiere fuer Touristen eingesetzt.
Wilde Elefanten sind in der Regel in NPs, die nur bedingt geeignet sind, weil es im Winter einfach zu kalt wird und Elefanten keine Bergziegen sind!

Siehe auch hier.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asiatischer_Elefant

Bei beiden Gruppen reichte die Vermehrung nicht aus, um langfristig die Art zu erhalten.

Es gibt in TH gute Einrichtungen, die sich um diese Tiere kuemmern.

Ich hatte aber in den letzten Jahren nicht die Zeit das im Detail zu verfolgen.

Unabhaengig davon gibt es auch schon sehr erfolgreich die Auswilderung von Jungtieren.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren (dieses Jahr nicht mehr) immer wieder beobachtet, wie junge Leute mit einem Baby-Elefant ueber die Grenze aus Burma kamen.

Die fingen sofort an zu betteln/Geld zu sammeln. Waren aber meist nach wenigen Tagen aus dem Stadtgebiet verschwunden.

Ich denke ohne diese Auffrischung, die wahrscheinlich ueber die gesamte Landesgrenze stattfand, waere es heute mit dem Bestand in TH noch schlimmer.

----------


## Siamfan

Ein sehr schooner Garten mit Elefant

----------


## schorschilia

> Ich habe in den letzten Jahren (dieses Jahr nicht mehr) immer wieder beobachtet, wie junge Leute mit einem Baby-Elefant ueber die Grenze aus Burma kamen.


Touristen-"Attraktionen" mit kleinen Elefanten, ist etwas vom Übelsten. Mag ja "härzig" aussehen,kleine Elefanten welche mit ihrem Rüssel ein Bild malen. Aber soviel Logik sollte man schon mitbringen, um zu wissen, dass dies nicht auf "normale" Art und Weise geschieht!
https://www.travelbook.de/natur/tier...ismus-thailand





> Mein Sohn wollte unbedingt nach Ayuttaya. Ich hatte die Stadt auch in guter Erinnerung.
> Das Wiedersehen nach rund 30 Jahren war fuer mich eine grosse Enttaeuschung.
> 
> Gefreut hat mich aber das:http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/attachm...chmentid=13170


Ist das schon lange her? - oder ist diese Nachricht auch schon wieder Makulatur?

https://www.thaizeit.de/thailand-the...geschafft.html

----------


## Siamfan

Hallo schorschilia, schoen dass es hier noch mehr Elefantenfreunde gibt.




> Touristen-"Attraktionen" mit kleinen Elefanten, ist etwas vom Übelsten. Mag ja "härzig" aussehen,kleine Elefanten welche mit ihrem Rüssel ein Bild malen. Aber soviel Logik sollte man schon mitbringen, um zu wissen, dass dies nicht auf "normale" Art und Weise geschieht!
> https://www.travelbook.de/natur/tier...ismus-thailand


Ich hatte eigentlich nur geschrieben, dass den Schmuggel von kleinen Elefanten beobachtet hatte.







> Ist das schon lange her?


Das war Ende 2017







> - oder ist diese Nachricht auch schon wieder Makulatur?
> 
> https://www.thaizeit.de/thailand-the...geschafft.html


Von wann diese "Nachricht" ist, sehe ich nicht, da kein Datum angegeben ist!
Ich erinnere mich nur daran, dass die dort mit Ihrem Elefanten-Camp rausmussten, nicht aber an ein Verbot der Touren.

Ich bin seit Jahren absolut gegen Elefanten in den *heissen* Staedten, auf dem heissen Untergrund!
Deswegen hatte ich ja geschrieben, der "Driver" soll barfuss neben dem Tier laufen.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe ja nicht umsonst dieses Thema aufgemacht, Wollte halt nur nicht mit der Tuer ins Haus fallen.

----------


## Siamfan

Die Grafik im letzten Beitrag habe ich im Jahr 2014 erstellt und wollte damit auf die Gefahr aufmerksam machen, der asiatische Elefant ist in TH und Asien, auf dem besten Weg auszusterben.
Weder bei der Arbeits-Elefanten noch bei den wilden Tieren, reicht die Vermehrung aus, um die Art zu erhalten.
Es wird mittelfristig ein Punkt erreicht, wo es schlagartig gehen wird, weil durch fehlenden "Blutaustausch" und Unfruchtbarkeit, dann gar nichts mehr geht!

Die jungen Elefanten aus Burma waren insofern begruesenswert. Das duerfte aber auch bald zu Ende sein. Ich denke auch, sie wurden ueberwiegend ausgewildert.

Zwischenfrage, was soll man mit den Tausenden Arbeitselefanten machen? Auswildern geht nicht! Zoos sind ueberfuellt, Bullen machen ein grosses Problem.
Schlachen? Einschlaefern?
Natuerlich nicht!

Ich halte das mir den Elefanten-Ausritten fuer nicht verkehrt! 
Da muss nur ein Schutzprogramm her.

----------


## schorschilia

> Ich hatte eigentlich nur geschrieben, dass den Schmuggel von kleinen Elefanten beobachtet hatte.


Eigentlich wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass das Geschäft mit kleinen Elefanten - ein trauriges ist. Ob das nun solche sind welche geschmuggelt wurden oder auch nicht - spielt keine Rolle.
Mein Beitrag passt doch hier besser, als im Thread "Was gab`s denn bei Euch heute zu essen."  :: 






> Von wann diese "Nachricht" ist, sehe ich nicht, da kein Datum angegeben ist!
> Ich erinnere mich nur daran, dass die dort mit Ihrem Elefanten-Camp rausmussten, nicht aber an ein Verbot der Touren.


Der Artikel habe ich im Juli dieses Jahres gelesen; UND...na ja, es steht aber auch.....


> "Die Räumungsbekanntmachung der Abteilung für bildende Künste ist darauf zurückzuführen, dass sich der Park als UNESCO-Weltkulturerbe von Tierattraktionen distanzieren will".

----------


## Siamfan

> Eigentlich wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass das Geschäft mit kleinen Elefanten - ein trauriges ist. Ob das nun solche sind welche geschmuggelt wurden oder auch nicht - spielt keine Rolle.
> Mein Beitrag passt doch hier besser, als im Thread "Was gab`s denn bei Euch heute zu essen." 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Artikel habe ich im Juli dieses Jahres gelesen; UND...na ja, es steht aber auch.....


Also ich habe nur mitbekommen, die muessten da mit ihrem "Kral" aus dem Gebiet raus.
Ein Verbot des Elefantenreitens war das meiner Ansicht nach nicht!
Wenn das innerhalb der Stadt verboten wird, begruesse ich das. 

Ausserhalb der Staedte IN den Waeldern, zB ab 16Uhr bis in die Nacht oder Daemmerung bis 9 Uhr halte ich es fuer sinnvoll und eine gute Beschaeftigung der Tiere, die zur Arterhaltung gebraucht werden.
Dazu braucht es etwas wie Mutterschaftsurlaub kurz vor der Geburt und danach auch. In der Musth auch eine Art "Vaterschaftsurlaub".

Soweit es irgendwie geht, sollen die Jungtiere ueberwiegend ausgewildert werden, was aber wohl so schon laeuft.

Es gibt wohl auch schon mindestens zwei "Pflegestationen" , privat gefoerdert.

Ich kenne nur den Zoo in Chiang Mai (vor~30 Jahre) und den in Phuket, da moechte ich lieber nicht dran denken!   ::

----------


## Siamfan

Die Thailaender selbst und die TAT, macht vor nichts halt.

So zersiedelt wie TH heute schon ist, bleibt nicht mehr viel geeigneter Platz fuer die Dickhaeuter.
Elefanten koennen nicht mit Menschen Tuer an Tuer wohnen!
Trotzdem gibt es Moeglichkeiten, ohne viel Landverlust.


Im IST, hat es ein Tal (auch im NP) und daneben einen Stausee.

Legt man einen (waagerechten) Khlong so an, dass auf der Elefantenseite, die Tiere kniend mit dem Ruessel nicht auf den Boden kommen, werden sie diesen nicht ueberqueren.
Der Weg wird gesperrt!
Oberhalb des Khlongs ist Platz fuer die Tiere "unterhalb" kann bis dahin bewirtschaftet werden und natuerlich Wasser entnommen werden.
Das Wasser kommt aus dem Bach und aus dem Stausee.

----------


## Siamfan

Anhang 13488

In der Soll-Karte koennte "1" dann ein Parkplatz mit Restaurant, Toilette usw sein.
"2"koennte eine Beobachtungsschanze sein, wo man "5" einsehen kann.
"3" Rundwanderweg, auch fuer Elefantentouren. Das muesste aber eine ueberwiegend bewaldete Strecke sein, unbefestigter Weg und von 11-13 Uhr Ruhezeit mit Moeglichkeit zur Sand/ Lehm- und Wasserdusche.
"4" waere dann ein Campingplatz 
"5"fuer die Wildtiere Badestelle mit Salzlecke, ....
Leben Menschen in den Gebieten oberhalb des Klongs und es ist ein Nationalpark (NP), tun sie das meist unrechtmaessig. Da aber durch den Khlong gutes Land gewonnen wird, sollte man dieses fuer Umsiedlungen reservieren.

----------


## Siamfan

Meiner Ansicht nach, waere es sinnvoll, wenn die Nationalparks mit Nutzwald umgeben werden.



Durch die Forstwirtschaft, gibt es einen Schutz fuer den eigentlichen Kern-Nationalpark.
Da darf aber dann auch keiner mehr rein!!!

Die Frage ist halt, was will man wirklich!!!
Vor allem will wohl keiner mehr auf die Gebuehren verzichten!?

Je nach Tierart, braucht es Trittsteine, da muss aber bei den Elefanten nach geholfen werden, indem man Jungbullen austauscht .

----------


## Siamfan

Hier nochmal das Gleiche etwas anders dargestellt. 



Die Besucherstroeme muessen  gelenkt werden!!!
Und auch die Thailaender duerfen total frei ueberall hin!

Die Gehegzonen koennen gleichzeitig auch Pflegestationen sein und der Auswilderung dienen.

In den Gehegzonen kann man aber auch wieder Arbeitselefanten fuer Ausritte einsetzen, die zur Arterhaltung gebraucht werden.

----------


## Siamfan

Da kommt es doch jetzt hoch:



> Gerade habe ich in dem 1908 erschienenen Buch Interessantes über die damalige Teakindustrie gelesen. 
> Viel Teakholz wurde im 19. Jhd. von Indien nach England gebracht. Dort benötigte man das Holz, um Schiffe zu bauen. Teakholz ersetzte das Holz der englischen Eiche. 1908 aber war Export von Teakholz aus Indien nicht mehr möglich, weil in den Wäldern Indiens kaum noch Teakbäume wuchsen. Fast alles war gefällt und weggeschafft worden.
> 
> In Siam wurde damals Teakholz oft zum Häuserbau benutzt, weil das Holz sowohl Termiten als auch dem Wasser widerstand. 
> 
> Teakbäume wurden damals oft von Schädlingen befallen. Der schlimmste Schädling war die Raupe eines Schmetterlings aus der Gattung Xyleutes. Die Raupen zerstören den Baum nicht völlig, bohren sich aber in das Holz ein, so dass seine Qualität leidet. Ein Weibchen kann Tausende Eier legen, die ausschlüpfenden Raupen bohren ein Jahr lang Gänge in das Holz. Siehe Abbildung. Heute (seit 1963) hält man den Schädling unter Kontrolle, und zwar durch biologische Maßnahmen, indem man die Tiere mit einem Pilz infiziert, der die Raupen zum Absterben bringt. 
> 
> Schon 1860 gab es eine europäische Firma im Norden Thailands, die Teakholz sammelte. 1873 kam die erste Schiffsladung mit 200 Tonnen Teakholz nach Europa. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Siamfan

Das haette jetzt eigentlich noch beim letzten Beitrag stehen sollen, da habe ich aber die Aenderungszeiten ueberschritten.



> Man hat intensiv Baeume gefaellt und wieviel wieder aufgeforstet? 
> In den Waeldern wurde aus CO2 C produziert und gebunden. Heute sind die englische Flotte und Holzhaeuser alle lange wieder CO2.
> Wieviel Baeume wurden denn seit 1888 vom Fortsamt gepflanzt???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## Siamfan

Es hatte hier zwei Arbeitselefanten (auf den Bildern ist nur einer davon).

Die wurden auch fuer Ausritte eingesetzt.

Beide sind kurz hintereinander verstorben.

Es wurde gesagt, es war ein Virus!??

Ich denke schon, man braucht die "Arbeitselefanten" um die Art zu erhalten.

Es muesste ein Konzept ausgearbeitet werden.
Dazu gehoert fuer mich, keiner darf Eigentum an einem Elefanten haben , nur eine Art Nutzungsrecht.
Bei Jungen muss der Staat immer ein Vorrecht haben.
Es muss aber auch eine Art Mutterschutz geben.

Wie gesagt, es braucht viel Geld und ein Konzept, um das praechtiget Wappentier Siams zu erhalten!

----------

